# Algae ID/fix



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

What I really want to know is... What is this stuff, and how do I get rid of it?















Its green (duh) and grows on the glass. Doesn't seem to get long at all. Not tough to remove with an algae pad. Nerites seem to love it (as you can see). I think it might be related to my micro levels being too high or too low. Not sure.

Anyone know how to keep this stuff out of my tank? .. Other than daily scrubbing?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like the same type of algae I got, which was on the glass only, when I increased my nitrate levels. Once I decreased the nitrate levels it went away. I could scrape it off and 3-5 hours later the glass was covered with it again. I call it a green dust algae, but not sure of the proper/scientific name.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> I think it might be related to my micro levels being too high or too low. Not sure.


Yes, it's green dust. And it can appear when nitrates are either too high or too low, although it's usually the former. Have you tested at all? Any signs in the tank that might point to either?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

More snails will keep it under control. Also, more plants.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Nitrates are most likely too low. I'm keeping them low and the PO4 high so the reds in the plants come out. I'll add some NO3 tonight. 

I've also noticed that this stuff seems to show up when dosing my micros. Happens with both Flourish and CSM+B. Just a coincidence?

One more thought: I posted this here because I didn't see it on algae finder. If someone plans on adding it, I can get more pics of it or you can use the ones I posted.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If you make a change, increase your N slightly and stay with that same slighty increased level for a while while changing nothing else. 

I doubt if it has much if anything to do with your micros.


----------

